
Ask HN: Just got laid off, need personal laptop for front end dev - astrowilliam
Hello everyone. I got the news yesterday that I had been the victim of recent cost cutting measures at my dream job. Now I&#x27;ve been thrown back into the realm of freelance&#x2F;contract work and am wondering if you have suggestions for a work laptop.<p>Now that I don&#x27;t have steady income I have to really focus on cost cutting.<p>0. Looking for a light weight&#x2F;sturdy machine that can handle photoshop and front end code.
1. I plan on being mobile&#x2F;traveling a bit so a laptop is a must. 
2. I&#x27;m used to Macbook Pros and have been using them for 5+ years
3. OSX would be preferable, but not an absolute must
4. I work with this stack Ruby&#x2F;rails&#x2F;SASS&#x2F;html5&#x2F;javascript&#x2F;photoshop&#x2F;illustrator&#x2F;SVG. Dabble in Wordpress&#x2F;Ghost<p>Thanks in advance, any help is appreciated.
======
sjs382
A few years ago, I had my main machine die and was totally strapped for cash
at the time. That's when I found the Lenovo Outlet store, and got a _really_
cheap refurb. It was very underpowered, even at the time, but was enough to
get me by until I could afford something nicer.

Maybe you'll be able to find something similar:
[http://shop.lenovo.com/outlet_us/laptops/#facet-1=1,2,3,4](http://shop.lenovo.com/outlet_us/laptops/#facet-1=1,2,3,4)

~~~
astrowilliam
Awesome, thank you for the tip.

------
wyldfire
I bought a Dell XPS13 refurb recently and it is just excellent. I have ubuntu
running on it. I don't know if Photoshop and Illustrator are available for
ubuntu, but everything else likely is.

~~~
astrowilliam
Thanks, man. Much appreciated.

------
itl12
Dell refurb?

